# Colnago Star fork question



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

I am in the process of assembling my new Colnago E1 with the Star Carbon fork. I can't find the compression nut for the carbon fork. I tried to use the compression nut my previous Reynolds Ouzo fork and it will not fit. Now, my question ... does the Star Carbon fork take a special size or Colnago compression nut? Both forks are 1 1/8, but maybe the inside of the fork has a different thickness? 

Any help is appreciated .. thanks!


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

bwhite_4 said:


> I am in the process of assembling my new Colnago E1 with the Star Carbon fork. I can't find the compression nut for the carbon fork. I tried to use the compression nut my previous Reynolds Ouzo fork and it will not fit. Now, my question ... does the Star Carbon fork take a special size or Colnago compression nut? Both forks are 1 1/8, but maybe the inside of the fork has a different thickness?
> 
> Any help is appreciated .. thanks!



Should have been supplied with the fork. Call who ever you bought it from.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

The Colnago compression nut is a very high quality and definitely comes with the fork, so you should contact the seller. Competitive cyclist used to use the Colnago nuts on the Pinarello bikes that they sold.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

While the outside diameter of the fork is 1 1/8", the inside diameter will vary between the different manufacturers.

It will have come with the fork, along with the cap. Make sure you check the box in which the fork was packaged, they're pretty small, and easy to miss.


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

IcemanYQQ said:


> While the outside diameter of the fork is 1 1/8", the inside diameter will vary between the different manufacturers.
> 
> It will have come with the fork, along with the cap. Make sure you check the box in which the fork was packaged, they're pretty small, and easy to miss.



As an add on to this post, Colnago tapes it to the steerer tube. You shouldn't have missed it unless someone at the LBS ripped it off.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone ... I think the original was sent with the fork, but was lost somehwhere in my parts heap. My LBS pulled one off another bike for me. My build is now complete. A picture will be posted soon on the Picture thread.


----------

